# Nurse Practitioner Billing help??



## JLuz (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any specific coding requirements different than general practice coding and billing for a group of nurse practitioners starting their own office?


----------



## Wendyh50 (Aug 30, 2012)

*RN billing*

So long as you have assigned the correct NPI's and the necessary T codes from HCPCS if the procedures dictate you should be good.


----------



## smeredith (Aug 30, 2012)

JLuz said:


> Does anyone know if there are any specific coding requirements different than general practice coding and billing for a group of nurse practitioners starting their own office?


I think there is a little more to it than that. Even with their own practice, APNs still have to have a physician listed in their policy as supervisory for prescriptive authority. Not sure if that is what you are asking.   You need to look at the CMS regulations, and your state regulatory board for APNs as well. But yes- Wendy is correct on the coding part- Still, what services they can provide and bill for will be governed by what the state says they are allowed to do and what training and/ or certifications are required for certain type services.


----------

